# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Pse shqiptarët nëpër botë, asimilohen më shumë se te tjerët?

## fisniku-student

Me siguri qe edhe ju keni mundur ta vereni nje fenomen te till qe na godet neve shqiptareve ne kete aspekt. 

Ne shqiptaret kemi ditë ta ruajm identitetin tonë edhe ateher kur na eshte rrezikuar me dhunë e forcë, mirpo quditërisht sot ka qe ne kohe paqe dhe pa imponim braktisin pikat identifikuese te identitetit kombetar.

Jo pak familje shqiptare qe gjenden neper botë, kan filluar ta *"trashin gjuhen"* dhe kesisoj ti japin prioritet gjuheve te tjera dhe jo asaj shqipe.

Bile skandali eshte kur jan Prinderit ata qe i flasin femijeve te tyre ne gjuhen jo shqipe edhe atë ne mes te shtepis se tij, dhe akoma ma skandaloze sa qe edhe kur vjen në atdhe, fillon te zgerdhihet ne gjuhe te tjera me femijet e tij.

*Kinezët jan Shembull ne këtë rast*

Ku do qe shkojnë neper botë kinezët, ata e ruajn identitetin e tyre kombetar, sa qe menjeher me vendsojen ne nje qytet, fillojn te ndertojn lagjet e tyre kineze, ndertojn restaurante kineze, shesin mallin e tyre kinez, hapin klinika per masazha kineze dhe ne fund e krijojnë nje qytet ne veti shpesh te quajtur: *"Chinese Town"*(qyteti kinez)

*Kulminacioni*
Ka kinez qe jan te lindur ne Amerikë, mirpo qe nuk dijnë te flasin gjuhen angleze, sepse jan te organizuar dhe e ruajn identitetin e tyre kombetar mbrenda qytetit te tyre "CHINESE TOWN"

Pse ne shqiptarve na ndodhin keto gjera?? A thua kemi munges krenarie dhe munges vetëbesimi si popull dhe lakmues te identiteteve te huaja.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Nga na dole në këtë konkluzion ti, se kot në hava nuk flitet, shkruhet pardon.

E di ti ç'do të thotë asimilim?




> Jo pak familje shqiptare qe gjenden neper botë, kan filluar ta "trashin gjuhen" dhe kesisoj ti japin prioritet gjuheve te tjera dhe jo asaj shqipe.
> 
> Bile skandali eshte kur jan Prinderit ata qe i flasin femijeve te tyre ne gjuhen jo shqipe edhe atë ne mes te shtepis se tij, dhe akoma ma skandaloze sa qe edhe kur vjen në atdhe, fillon te zgerdhihet ne gjuhe te tjera me femijet e tij.


Idiotllik me brirë. Jashtë shtetit jetoj unë, e njoh shumë shqiptarë. Sigurisht që i japim prioritet gjuhës së huaj, se në këtë vend jetojmë, por në shtëpi flitet SHQIP! Kushërinjtë e mi kanë ardhur të vegjel këtu dhe e dinë shqipen më mirë se mua, ta shkruajnë dhe lexojnë po kështu, vetë e kanë mësuar. Një tjetër shoqe ime e flet tironsen tipike, edhe pse në Tiranë shkonte për pushime.

pffffffffffffffff

----------


## fisniku-student

> Nga na dole në këtë konkluzion ti, se kot në hava nuk flitet, shkruhet pardon.
> 
> E di ti ç'do të thotë asimilim?
> 
> 
> 
> Idiotllik me brirë. Jashtë shtetit jetoj unë, e njoh shumë shqiptarë. Sigurisht që i japim prioritet gjuhës së huaj, se në këtë vend jetojmë, por në shtëpi flitet SHQIP! Kushërinjtë e mi kanë ardhur të vegjel këtu dhe e dinë shqipen më mirë se mua, ta shkruajnë dhe lexojnë po kështu, vetë e kanë mësuar. Një tjetër shoqe ime e flet tironsen tipike, edhe pse në Tiranë shkonte për pushime.
> 
> pffffffffffffffff


Pse more nuk flet per veten tende, qe ska tre vjet qe ke shku ne gjermani dhe atje studjon!!!

Unë nuk po flas ketu gjera imagjinative oj lule, por jan realitete te dhimbshme qe realisht ndodhin. Nuk po flas ne kendin pergjithesues, mirpo po flas qe jo edhe pak ka raste te tilla.

Fakti eshte se me keto rastesh jam perballë vetë, dhe nuk po flas se cfar tha angjelina2002 apo ajo tjetra. Vetë i kam taku keto rastesh, bile dy familje te tilla i kam ne farefisni dhe femijet e tyre flasin sikur serbi ta flet gjuhen shqipe dhe ate me fjalor ne dorë.

Edhe mos flis ti dhe ti pergjithsosh gjera,por flit per konviktin tend ku aty mbyllesh dhe studjon :shkelje syri:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Bëra gabim që shkruajta te kjo paçavurja. Janë një kategori gjalleshash, që thjesht duhen zhdukur madje mos të lejohen fare të riprodhohen.

Unë të kërkova fakte, se titullin e kishe shumë bombastik, e këtej thua nuk po flas në këndin përgjithsues. Zgjidh fjalët dhe mati herë tjetër, se si shqiptarë që jemi, s'na vjen mirë kur lexojmë paçavure të tilla.

E mba vendin tënd aty, mos e kthe muhabetin në personal, se nuk të sulmoi njeri. Ankoheni se nuk respektoheni në forum, ama ofendimet në majë të gjuhës i keni,

qashtu "elbasanllio"

Gërricu tani, se boll humba kohë me trungje.

PS:informohu mirë andej nga ato qarqet e tua, se kam më shumë në Gjermani :shkelje syri:

----------


## ilia spiro

Aresyeja eshte pikesynimi i shqiptareve per integrim ne jeten e vendit ku kane shkuar te jetojne. Kjo eshte shume normale. Per kete ata kane sakrifikuar shume. 

Persa i perket gjuhes shqipe, une kam nje mendim pak te diferencuar.
Ne SHBA, ku nuk ka diskriminim, prinderit s`kane pse e mesojne shqipen femijeve, sepse s`ka se c`ti duhet,ne kuader te integrimit. Ketu shqiptaret integrohen me lehte.

Ne vende te tjera, ku si pasoje e racizmit te neveritshem, te huajt stigmatizohen, mendoj se duhet t`i mesohet femijes gjuha shqipe,me qellim qe ky femije te jete i ndergjegjshem per shkaqet e qendrimit percmues prej, femijeve dhe te tjereve, ne vendin ku jetojne. Pra thjesht per shkaqe psikologjike. Per veshtiresine e integrimit ne keto vende,ku integrimi zgjat me dhjetra vjet e me shume. Njeriu duhet ta ndjeje se ka nje identitet. Nese,  p.sh. italianet apo greket,nuk te pranojne menjehere ne gjirin e tyre, ti do te jesh patjeter shqiptar, per te perballuar me lehte frustracionin racisto-primitiv te disa vendeve "te perparuara" te evropes.

----------


## gerrard73

Shqiptaret nuk jane duke u asimiluar, shqiptaret jane duke treguar identitetin e tyre europjan dhe perendimore. Nuk do te doja te ishim si kinezet qe jetojne ne Geto. Nuk eshte geotizimi menyra per te ruajtur identitin. Sidoqofte, shqiptaret qe flasin ne gjuhe te huaja me njeri-tjetrin t'i ngrejne nervat ne kulm.

----------


## fisniku-student

* Eksodi Shqiptar*

Eksodi i heshtur Jepet fusnote lajmi qe ketyre diteve, pikerisht qe para dy vjeteve e deri sot, ne Kosove po ndodh nje eksod, mund te thuhet itenziv, permanent.

Ky eksod aktual, lirisht mund te quhet "eksod i heshtur," shkaku se ai nuk problematizohet as nga institucionet adekuate aktuale, as nga masmedia ne Kosove. Nuk problematizohet publikisht as politikisht per shkak se dikush-dikush insiston per ta fshehur situaten e Katastrofes Humanitare qe po vazhdon ta fundos Kosoven ne mjerim arsimor, kulturor, shendetesor dhe social.

Ketu insistohet qe problemi aktual i eksodit Shqiptar te analizohet ne masmedia, si dukuri e dhimbshme, qe ka mundesi te preblematizoj dukurine akute te eksodit. Nje dekade me pare, rrum dhjete vjet te plota, para Pallatit te Shtypit ne Prishtine ekzistonte nje stacion i pa shpallur, i pa-licencuar, i autobuseve per linja nderkombetare.

Llogaritej se qe nga viti 1981 (nuk konstatohej zyrtarisht), nga Kosova jane shperngulur, te themi perkohesisht, mbi 1 milione Shqiptare. 24 vjet ma vone, logjikisht, kjo shifer do te duhej te ishte dyfishuar.

Eksodi Shqiptar po vazhdon me te njejtin intenzitet qe prej 100 vjetesh te shekullit XX dhe nuk eshte analizuar zyrtarisht, pikerisht per shkak se gjate shekullit te kaluar pushtetaret zyrtare ne Kosove, Maqedoni dhe vise te tjera Shqiptare, ne Serbine aktuale dhe Malin e Zi aktual, e kane mbuluar me murin e mistershem te terrorit policor gjenocidin e vazhdueshem ndaj nje etnosi te inkriminuar politikisht gjate historise se tij peseqindvjecare.

Por pse sot po ndodh eksodi i heshtur i Shqiptareve, kur dihet se tashme ne Kosove, se paku zyrtarisht, nuk funksionon as policia, as administrata e Shkijeve? Kete pyetje duhet shtruar atyre qe jane faktore se paku formale ne instancat e perkohshme te administrates.

Gjenocidi ndaj nje popullate nuk ka vetem model administrativ-shteteror, mund te jete gjenocid policor, totalitar, por mund te jete edhe gjenocid social, si ai qe beri emi gracionin Italian (ne Amerike). Sot eshte fajtore situata e status quos e nje jete pa perspektive arsimore, kulturore, shendetesore etj.

Nje kohe qe e ben te vazhdueshme Pritjen Shekullore te Shqiptareve, nje kohe paqeje pa lirine dhe pa te drejtat elementare te njeriut. Ne Kosove mbi 70% e popullsise eshte e pa-pune dhe jeton ekskluzivisht nga ndihma e emigracionit Shqiptar. Ky mund te jete shkaku elementar qe "stimulon" shpernguljen (e perkohshme) Shqiptareve.

Bota Sot

----------


## e panjohura

> Sidoqofte, shqiptaret qe flasin ne gjuhe te huaja me njeri-tjetrin t'i ngrejne nervat ne kulm.


*
Edhe une me sa kuptova hapsi i temes kishte kete mendim,merre me mend nje fmij qe kishte ardh nga Gjermania edhe dajt i thrriste teze......psh.tezja Violet,tezja Dardan!Nuk bente dallime fare,e kjo te iriton tej mase!*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Ekzodi shqiptar dhe Asimilimi*

Nga Naser Aliu

Shqipërinë e kanë braktisur për shkaqe ekonomike mbi një milion qytetarë. Kjo domethënë se brenda vendit jetojnë pak më shumë se dy milionë shqiptarë. Së paku ky shtet posedon një numër gati të saktë të mërgatës. Numri më i madh është vendosur në shtetet fqinje: Greqi dhe Itali, pasojnë vendet perëndimore në Evropë, si dhe në kontinentin e largët, në SHBA dhe Kanada. Shteti shqiptar as nuk ka mundësi ekonomike, as dëshirë, as nuk e ka plan të bëjë ndonjë hap për t´i kthyer këta njerëz. Jashtë vendit nuk gjenden vetëm ata që kërkojnë punë të rëndomta, por edhe shkrimtare e shkrimtarë, profesorë nëpër universitete perëndimore, gazetarë, kameramanë, sportiste e sportist, këngëtare e këngëtar, artiste e artistë, poete e poet dhe politikane e politikan. Këta emra apo më mirë këta emra e mbiemra, që i lexojmë sot, pas disa dekadave do të shuhen dhe fëmijët e tyre do të asimilohen, mu siç janë asimiluar edhe ata, që patën ikur në fillim të shekullit të kaluar. Shumë emra të mëdhenj, me të cilët ne mburremi sot, nuk kanë lënë pasardhës shqiptarë si vetja; jo se jo për nga fama profesionale apo angazhimi kombëtar, por as nga vetëdija kombëtare. Për këtë dukuri ka mirëpo një shpjegim shkencor:  thuhet se fëmija diku rreth tridhjetë për qind të edukatës e merr nga familja, diku mbi tridhjetë nga shkolla dhe mbi tridhjetë nga shokët.* Nga kjo mund të konstatohet se fëmijët tanë mbeten diku 30 % shqiptarë, nëse martesat janë të përziera, atëherë teoretikisht kjo përqindje përgjysmohet. Kjo përqindje tkurret akoma më shumë, kur të martohen fëmijët e mërgimtarëve të sotëm. Më së largu në brezin e tretë, shkrirja në kombin tjetër përmbyllet.*

*Arsyeja logjike:*_ në vendet e huaja nuk prodhohen shqiptarët, por shqiptarët asimilohen! Këtë duhet ta ketë të qartë klasa politike në Shqipëri._

Sipas mbiemrit, edhe pas disa dekadave, mund t´i zbulojmë, por ata nuk do të ndjehen shqiptarë, siç nuk e ndjejnë veten ata në Turqi apo shqiptarë e lashtë në Greqi. Shteti shqiptarë nuk brengoset për shkollimin e tyre. Shkollimi dhe hapjet e shkollave bëhen në baza vullnetare dhe janë fakultative dhe u nënshtrohen tekave të njerëzve të ndryshëm! Shteti shqiptar detyrën më të madhe, që i ka caktuar vetes është: anulimin e vizave brenda BEE-së. Pasi t´i ketë plotësuar këto kushte, nuk do të ketë vetëm lëvizje të lirë, por edhe një lehtësim për dyndje të re: bashkëngjitja familjeve, martesat, punësimi etj. Politikanët tanë atje, këtë ndodhi nuk e perceptojnë si alarmuese, por si progres. Ata me emigrimin ndjehen të lehtësuar, sepse kështu zvogëlojnë papunësinë. Kur shteti shqiptar të vetëdijesohet dhe të provojë kthimin e njerëzve të vet, atëherë do të kthehet ndonjë pensionistë, por pa fëmijë. Fëmijët atdhe do ta konsiderojnë vendlindjen e tyre: Greqinë, Italinë, Gjermaninë respektivisht vendin ku jetojnë, vendin ku linden dhe vendin ku rriten! Nëse përfundon kështu, në horizont nuk shihet asgjë që mund ta evitojë këtë ecuri, atëherë shumë shpejt mund ta dimë numrin përfundimtar të shqiptarëve, që do të mbeten brenda dhe ky numër do të jetë nën dy milion! Shqipëria do të bëhet më e vogël se Maqedonia e sotme.

Dikur braktisëm vendin nga trysnia e pushtuesve, më vonë ikëm nga komunizmi, sot braktisim vendin nga qeveritarët e paaftë që i kemi. Kur shteti nuk është i aftë t´i mbajë njerëzit brenda, është e njëllojtë si kur prindi nuk mund t´i ushqejë dhe mbajë fëmijët në shtëpi. Prindi mund të arsyetohet, jo pushtetarët. Ata paguhen për t´i ndryshuar rrethanat. Standardi i jetës nuk ndryshon, qeveritarët rrahin gjoks. Në fakt ata kanë ndryshuar gjendjen e vet materiale, por sundojnë e nuk qeverisën një popull, i cili ka probleme permanente për ta mbyllur muajin pa borxhe. Ata nuk luftojnë në mënyrë efektive as korrupsionin, as kriminalitetin si dy parakushte, që mund të sjellin investitorë. Zakonisht qeveritë e korruptuara, nuk mund ta luftojnë as korrupsionin, as krimin, si qelizat kanceroze që nuk luftojnë vetveten!

Dallimi në mes diktaturës me karakter të fortë dhe demokracisë pa karakter është ky: Elita komuniste vdiq apo gjallon e varfër, mendonte se kishte zbuluar çelësin e universit dhe bazohej në ideale. Populli ishte i varfër, në mënyrë modeste jetonin edhe ata. Ata jetuan shumë më keq se sa elita e sotme. Ata nuk u lanë fëmijëve të tyre pasuri përrallore, siç do t´u lënë sot politikanët e rinj. Flisnin për popullin dhe në emër të popullit dhe jetonin edhe vet me iluzione. Sot edhe këta flasin për popullin dhe në emër të tij, por nuk janë idealistë, por materialist tej për tej. Sot, këta, ëndrra i shesin qytetarëve të vet dhe përfitojnë mirë për shitjen e shpresave, ndërkohë praktikisht pasurohen vet!

Elita demokratike ka siguruar jetën, jo aq sa zgjat një jetë njeriu, por me kursimet, qoftë vetjake, qoftë të të bijve, ka lekë të jetojë edhe pesëqind vjet. Mirëpo, meqenëse nuk mund të jetojnë si profetët e Biblës, atëherë do të vdesin si milionerë dhe pasuria e tyre do të shquhet edhe në arkivole, edhe në gurët e varreve!

Shteti i Kosovës është shtet kosovar, sepse me kushtetutë nuk është përkufizuar si shtet shqiptar. Ky shtet nuk dinë sa qytetarë ka jashtë vendit. Dikur pat dëbuar shqiptarët Serbia e kralit, pastaj Serbia komuniste, sot nuk çanë kokën për shqiptarët qeveria kosovare, që drejtohet nga patriotët e djeshëm! Shtet i vërtetë nuk mund të konsiderohet akoma, sepse nuk përmbush dy parime kryesore: kufijtë e vet nuk i kontrollon dhe mungon kombi shtet formues, sepse deklarohet si shtet i qytetarëve akoma pa përfunduar ndërtimin!

Ky shtet ka mërgatë të madhe në Zvicër, në Gjermani, Belgjikë dhe vende tjera. Kosova shumë herë krenohet me ndonjë emër, që depërton në skenën perëndimore. Këto do të jenë krenaritë e fundit, sepse në mërgim nuk krijohen shqiptarët, por asimilohen! Kosova e dinë mirë se çka ndodhur me shqiptarët në Turqi! Miliona shqiptarë janë shkrirë në turq.

Nëpër disa shtete ka edhe shkolla, ku kuadri arsimor nuk është i specializuar dhe kompetent për detyrën që ushtron. Ka pasur arsimtarë dhe me shkolla të mesme, sepse kishin lidhje të forta me ministra të dikurshëm, ka pasur edhe njerëz që janë dërguar dhe filtruar pas 81, ka pasur dhe ka njerëz të profileve të ndryshme, por jo përkatëse. Ministria e Arsimit në Kosovë nuk ka informata për kuadrin dhe nuk ka ndikim. Shteti i Kosovës nuk interesohet për kuadrin dhe specializimin e tyre, as nuk posedon informata për ta.

Kosova nuk ka fuqi ekonomike t´i kthejë brenda qytetarët e vet, as nuk punon ta krijojë këtë fuqi dhe as nuk e ka në plan apo ndërmend ta bëjë këtë. Madje, edhe gëzohet kur qytetarët dalin jashtë, kështu në dy dekadat e ardhshme rriten hyrjet materiale dhe pastaj pushojnë për gjithmonë! Tok me njerëzit!

Në Zvicër shqiptarët në arsim janë të organizuar më mirë, në Gjermani ka arsimtarë shqiptarë, që nuk e zotërojnë gjuhën shqipe dhe gjuhën e tyre të nanës, ua mësojnë fëmijëve. Nëse një arsimtar i anglishtes nuk e zotëron anglishten dhe u mëson nxënësve një dialekt të saj, do të alarmoheshin prindërit. Kur arsimtari i shqipes nuk e zotëron gjuhën letrare, e marrin si gjë krejtësisht normale. Madje, në gjuhën e tyre, disa arsimtarë nuk i kanë 36 germa, por 34 apo posedojnë edhe disa zanore hundore, që nuk ekzistojnë në gjuhën letrare shqipe. ( Me pak ushtrime fonetike dhe pasion, ato mund të tejkalohen, kur ka vullnet!)

As ky shtet nuk lufton korrupsion me përkushtim, as krimin dhe detyrë kryesor i ka caktuar vetes integrimin e serbeve dhe injorimin e shqiptarëve. Mirëpo, ky shtet, e ka pranuar botërisht se nuk din e as nuk mundet të ndërtojë shtet të së drejtës dhe prandaj ka ftuar Eulexin! Ky shtet edhe disa vite do të ketë alibi.

Edhe ky vend, si i pari, është në zbrazje e sipër. Tridhjetë mijë të rinj çdo vit paraqiten në tregun e punës, me mijëra, çdo vit ilegalisht braktisin vendin. Lexohen diku 25 mijë gazeta në ditë dhe kjo tregon shumë për gjendjen ekonomike të vendit. Shqiptarët nga ky vend, ku miklohen për çdo ditë serbët, për kafshatën e gojës, kanë arritur edhe në Haiti. Numri i emigrantëve nuk dihet, por mund të thuhet se diku pesëqind deri në shtatëqind mijë jetojnë jashtë shtetit. Pas disa dekadave disa mijëra kthehen si pensionistë dhe fëmijët mbeten. Nëse ai numër mund të merret si i saktë, atëherë domethënë se në Kosovë jetojnë diku një milion e treqind mijë apo në rastin ideal një milion e pesëqind mijë qytetarë. Nëse janë dhjetë për qind pakica, atëherë ky numër zbret edhe një herë dhe Kosova dalëngadalë, por sigurt nga numri i banorëve shqiptarë do t´i afrohet Malit të Zi.

Fëmijët do të asimilohen jashtë vendit, sepse asimilimi i vërtetë ndodh fillimisht në të gjykuar, pastaj edhe në gjuhë. Deri tani shteti i Kosovës ka dëshmuar se nuk din të luftojë as korrupsionin e as krimin. Lajme të mira nuk dëgjohen.

Në kohën e kralit serb numri i shqiptarëve zvogëlohej, në kohën e Rankoviçit numri i shqiptarëve zvogëlohej, në kohën e Milosheviçit numri i shqiptarëve zvogëlohej. Numri i shqiptarëve brenda zvogëlohet edhe në kohën e politikanëve shqiptarë. Shqiptarët jetojnë keq, si në kohën e pushtuesve të djeshëm, madje shqiptarët në kohën e Titos, kryesisht në vitet e shtatëdhjeta jetonin më mirë se në kohën e politikanëve shqiptarë. Këtë, mirëpo, publikisht nuk ka guxim ta përmend askush! Privatisht dëgjohet shpesh!

Duket se u ndryshua vetëm kombësia e materialistëve, dje sllav, sot shqiptarë! Dje pasuroheshin serbet në kurriz të shqiptarëve, sot pasurohen disa shqiptarë në kurriz të shqiptarëve!

Në Maqedoni shqiptarët luftuan për barazi. Lufta shërbeu për të fituar një diskriminim të ri, me vulë evropiane, 20 për qind barazi. Si edhe në dy shtetet e para, u krijua një elitë e re e cila sundon shqiptarët tok me maqedonët: ajo diskriminon shqiptarët tokë me maqedonët, dëbon shqiptarët tok me maqedonët. Vështirë të gjenden maqedon në emigracion, shqiptarët e Maqedonisë mund të takohen kudo. Maqedonët do t´i imponojnë fëmijëve shqiptarë mësimin e gjuhës maqedone nga klasa e parë. Ky vendim nuk mund të merret pa politikan shqiptarë! Maqedonishtja flitet në një gjatësi prej 100 kilometrave, shqipja flitet në tërë Ballkanin, mirëpo fëmijët e maqedonëve nuk duhet ta mësojnë shqipen. Si edhe në dy shtetet e para, fati i shqiptarëve edhe këtu është mërgimi dhe natyrisht edhe këtu do të bjerë numri dhe një ditë do të mbeten, aq sa ka sot në Luginën e Preshevës. Shqiptari në Maqedoni, në tokën e vet, trajtohet si i huaj edhe pse në Qeveri ka shqiptarë. Ekzaltimin më të madh që përjetuan, nuk ishte punësimi dhe përmirësimi i jetës, por heqja e vizave për BEE: lehtësimi i imigrimit! I shpartallimit të familjeve shqiptare!

Lugina e Preshevës është rasti tragjik i injorimit nga shtetet shqiptare. Presheva me mbi 30 mijë banorë nuk ka spital dhe shqiptarët ose vdesin në shtëpi ose në spitalin e Vranjës, ku duhet vazhdimisht të paguajnë mjekët serb, edhe pse janë të siguruar. Në spitalin serb duhet t´i  fusin infermiereve dhe mjekëve qindra euro në xhep, ata që nuk kanë, keqtrajtohen. Spital nuk ka as në Bujanoc. Për Medvegjën të mos flasim. Kompetencat e Bashkisë së Preshevës janë reduktuar aq shumë, sa ajo duket si një bashkësi lokale. Patenta e shoferit duhet të bëhet në Vranjë, rreth dyzetedy kilometra larg. Gjykata gjendet në Vranjë. Shumë kërkesa duhet të bëhen atje dhe vendimet merren atje, ndërkaq në Kosovë krijohen komuna edhe për fshatrat serbe. Edhe ky truall shqiptar është në zbrazje e sipër dhe pas disa dekadave, do të ketë aq banorë, sa ka Vatikani sot, diku 370 veta! Kudo në Ballkan në shekullin XXI diskriminohen shqiptarët: Qeveria shqiptare vallëzon sipas daulles greke, Qeveria kosovare vallëzon sipas ansamblit perëndimor, politikanët tjerë shqiptarë në Ballkan kërcejnë sipas interesave të veta! Sido që të jetë, gjendja ekonomike e shqiptarëve nuk përmirësohet.

Dallimi mes dëbimit të Millosheviçit, pamundësisë, neglizhencës dhe indiferencës së klasës politike shqiptare qëndron në këtë fakt: Millosheviçi ua merrte edhe dokumentet personale dhe i dëbonte kolektivisht. Qeveritarët shqiptarë lëshojnë dokumente në shqip dhe zvogëlimi i kombit bëhet individualisht. Ata këtë e vështrojnë si fat dhe nuk lodhen, edhe nëse kombi përgjysmohet.

Rezultati, mirëpo, është i njëjtë: me kral apo pa kral, me Rankoviç apo pa Rankovic, me Tito apo pa Tito, me Enver apo pa Enver, me qeveri demokratike në Shqipëri apo pa të, me Millosheviç apo pa Millosheviçin, me politikanë shqiptar apo serb në Kosovë, me shqiptarë në qeverinë maqedone apo pa shqiptarë, me parti politike shqiptare në Serbi apo pa to, me politikanë shqiptar në Mal të Zi apo pa ta, shqiptarët kanë fatin e njëjtë: varfërinë ose emigrimin! Përgjysmimin e familjeve dhe vuajtjen nga mungesa e kontakteve sociale.

Çdo shtet tjetër në Evropë do të alarmohej, kur sheh se populli dhe inteligjencia po lëshon  vendin. Çdo shtet tjetër në Evropë do të alarmohej kur vëren se kombi gati në përmasa të mëdha po braktis vendin, mirëpo nuk brengosen qeveritarët shqiptarë. Nëse nuk dinë se çka duhet të bëjnë për ta mbajtur kombin brenda, e si ta mbajnë, nëse nuk kanë fuqi dhe dituri për ta ndryshuar gjendjen ekonomike, nëse nuk kanë ide e aftësi, atëherë puna më e madhe patriotike, që mund të bëjnë në dobi të kombit, natyrisht nëse e duan kombin e vet siç çirren, do t´ishte të tërhiqen nga politika dhe t´i lënë vendin idealistëve, atyre që nuk pasurohen vet, por që mundohen ta çojnë vendin para! Nuk mund të pranohet gjendja faktike dhe nuk duhet pajtuar me këtë se shqiptari ka vetëm dy alternativa: varfëri ose emigrim! Ka ardhur koha të luftohet për të tretën: jeta me dinjitet në atdhe! Qeveritarët e sotëm e kanë dëshmuar se nuk dinë ta bëjnë!

Natyrisht se nuk është kënaqësi, as mburrje të jesh politikan në vendet me probleme të mëdha ekonomike, por një mund, një mundim, që kërkon angazhim e sakrificë, transparencë, seriozitet e empati! Gjendja e vështirë mund të kapërcehet vetëm me idealist, jo me materialist!

Të shkruash një artikull mbi sjelljet e papërgjegjshme të politikanëve shqiptarë, domethënë ta hedhësh veten në depresion dhe sapo ta mbarosh shkrimin, të kridhesh në vaj.

Ne kemi shkrimtarë me famë botërore, por politikan të vegjël, shumë të potershëm. Ne kemi humanist me famë botërore, por politikan picërr, shamataxhi. Ne patëm trima të fortë dhe kemi politikan shumë të dobët. Ne kemi qeveritarë të pasur dhe popull të varfër! Kemi shkencëtarë të njohur edhe në botë, por politikan që lum ato shtete që nuk i kanë! Lum ato shtete që nuk i kanë politikanët tanë!

Nëse ju në atdhe keni akoma iluzione dhe nëpër statistika numëroni shqiptarët jashtë, harrojeni këtë!  Pas disa dekadave do të ketë gjerman me origjinë shqiptare, francez e italian me origjinë shqiptare, grek, suedez, holandez, haitian, amerikan e kanadeze me origjinë shqiptare, por ata as nuk do të flasin shqip, as nuk do ta ndjejnë veten shqiptarë! Skena e sotme politike do të futet në histori me dy fakte të mëdha: për lirinë dhe barazinë e kufizuar dhe zvogëlimin e pakufizuar të kombit!

Konkluzion: Planet e Çubrilloviçit nuk mundi t´i realizojë Serbia, do t´i përfundojnë me sukses mosefikasiteti, padituria dhe plogështia e klasës politike shqiptare!

----------


## martini1984

> *
> Edhe une me sa kuptova hapsi i temes kishte kete mendim,merre me mend nje fmij qe kishte ardh nga Gjermania edhe dajt i thrriste teze......psh.tezja Violet,tezja Dardan!Nuk bente dallime fare,e kjo te iriton tej mase!*


Keto ja meson prindi vete,pra ai qe di shqip apo e ndjen veten te tille.Ata qe acarohen nuk kane perse ,sepse nuk dine shqip.
Pra heren tjeter jam dakord te flasim shqip.
Te pershendes

----------


## ganimet

Ne jemi te prir te flasim gjuh te huaja p.sh femijet e mij flasin nga 2 e3 gjuh te huaja.une kisha pak faj se gjithnji u thosha Noli une fliste 12 gjuh te huaja.Nji dite djali im mu drejtua si i thon mir dita serbisht ju pergjigja dogrdani -mritide    .hahaha.

----------


## goldian

*Kulminacioni
Ka kinez qe jan te lindur ne Amerikë, mirpo qe nuk dijnë te flasin gjuhen angleze, sepse jan te organizuar dhe e ruajn identitetin e tyre kombetar mbrenda qytetit te tyre "CHINESE TOWN"

Pse ne shqiptarve na ndodhin keto gjera?? A thua kemi munges krenarie dhe munges vetëbesimi si popull dhe lakmues te identiteteve te huaja.*

e kjo ju duket krenari qe sdine gjuhen angleze PICIRRUKEVE
une per vete kur futem te tema e gjermaneve me vjen zor kur shkruaj ne gjermanisht sepse te gjithe si angelina linda izadora stern alem system tironcja glori drague etj e shkruajne shume me mire se une 
PRA MU ME VJEN TURP NGA VETJA se e di se bej shume gabime  E JO SE NDIHEM KRENAR QE JETOJ NE NJE VEND GJERMANOFOLES PO SDI TA FLAS E SHKRUAJ MIRE 

nejse per pjesen e arabise e kuptoj ku e keni qellimin po fajin e ka kurva europa qe pati meshir me arabet se une  i kisha djeg  ne fushe te drujve

----------


## BEHARI

Asimilimi nuk ka brire te tjere pervec se keshtu!
hillary.............Vajza e "Vates e Gjystes"!!!
Klintoni...........Djali "Palushit e Files"!!!!!
Kevini...........Djali "Rrustemit e Rrukies
majkull.......Djali "Arberit e Shqipes" keto me duken non sense!!

----------


## e panjohura

*Nuk me kujtohet emri i atij boksierit turk qe mbronte ngjyrat e Gjermanis,ishte i lindur ne Gjermani,por nje fjali te vetme nuk e fliste Gjermanisht,mbi koke i rrinte perkthyesi.A nuk tregon kjo se sa e ruajn tjeret identitetin e tyre?A nuk eshte brengosje per vet popullin tone?Nuk eshte keq te dijsh gjuhe,por se pari duhet mesua gjuha amtare e cdo femiu,se kur e meson alfabetin 36-t shkronjesh atehere shum me leht do te shqiptosh fjelet ne te gjitha gjuhet!*

----------


## gerrard73

Duhet bejme kujdes qe mos te ngaterrojme humbjen e fese me humbjen e identitetit. Nese shqiptaret shkojne neper Europe dhe ndryshojne besimin fetar, nuk do te thote se jane duke humbur identitetin. Ky ishte edhe "qellimi" i temes nga ana e Fisnikut, o te pakten keshtu mund t'a nenkuptojme.

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

Njeriu duhet te iu pershtatet vendit ne te cilin jeton si kultures,gjuhes,perndryshe mbetet mbrapa.
Ne shqiptaret krenohemi pak sa teper me kulturen tone,nese nuk don te flasesh nje gjuhe tjeter ath rri ne vendin tend,atyre asgje si duhen te huajt,por ata qe kane shkuar duhet te 
ju pershtaten kultures vendore te atij shteti ku jeton.

Kinezet edhe po deshten nuk munden te asimilohen se kane race tjeter, nuk jane te races se bardhe sikurse ne shqiptaret.

P.S Ata qe dojne kombin e tyre le te mos shkojne ne vende te huaja,po kranarine le te mbajne ne vendin e tyre se askush nuk jau prek dot. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

> Duhet bejme kujdes qe mos te ngaterrojme humbjen e fese me humbjen e identitetit. Nese shqiptaret shkojne neper Europe dhe ndryshojne besimin fetar, nuk do te thote se jane duke humbur identitetin. Ky ishte edhe "qellimi" i temes nga ana e Fisnikut, o te pakten keshtu mund t'a nenkuptojme.


Po fatëmirësisht qe ka edhe anetar si epanjohura, behari, ti dhe disa te tjere qe tentoni ta shikoni problemin ne kendin e duhur, se po te mos ishin disa anetar te tille ne forum, as qeni nuk do ta bente shtepizen :ngerdheshje: 

Shiko gerrard73, tema duket e kjart dhe asgje nuk ka te beje me faktin e besimeve apo feve, sepse fundi i fundit, ata qe merren me fe nese e ndryshojn besimin, gjuhen se kan nderru.

Mirpo tema eshte shume e thjesht dhe ka te beje konkretisht me aspektin gjuhesor te diaspores, qe me arsye pa arsye po e harrojn gjuhen shqipe.

Ka shume familje qe e ruajn familjen e tyre nga asimilimi, mirpo ka edhe te atilla qe kjo nuk ndodh dhe *besom qe e kam rastin konkret qe Prindi i nje femije i fiste frengjisht femijes se tij, ne mes te kosoves, dhe tash cfar do te thot kjo???*

----------


## gerrard73

Jo jo, une nuk them se problemi nuk qendron. Qendron dhe shume bile. Por mendoj se nuk mund t'a gjenaralizojme, jo te gjithe shqiptaret veprojne ne te njejten menyre. Humbja e gjuhes shqipe eshte humbje e identitetit, dhe kjo nuk mund te zbukurohet me asnje epitet.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Po ne Kosoven tone pa emigruar fare jene asimiluare ne gjuhen arabe turke dhe shkinishte fjalen e par shqipetaret e flasine ''merhaba'' elhamdylila''allahu kete menyr te shprehjese i ka kontribue edhe i Zoti i temes kur ter kohen flet arabishte turqishte magjupistanishte etj.kjo eshte teragjedija dhe masakrimi i gjuhes shqipe nga hoxhollaret qe dite e me shume po e masakrojne deri te mjerimi shkurte pamese .Zoti i temes e keni konvertuar dhe asimiluar edhe trurin veshjet traditat arabe ne token e shqipes. Ata ne perendim kane filluar te civilizohen te dalin nga terri i fese nje shqipetar qe nuk e njef gjuhen shqipe nuk dotethote se nuk eshte shqipetar.

Po t'i shiqojne kleriket e fese islame se ç'fare jane veshjet e tyre dhe kapela e tyre .Ata masepaku duken se nuk jane shqipetar ata duken sikur BIMBASHET e Turqise fashiste flasin arabishte fese i dhane perparsi sesa kombite

Zoti Fisnik kushe e asimiloj Kosoven mbrenda kufijve te saje .S'pari duhet te fshishe oborrin tende e tanaj me shique te kojsheise

----------


## Izadora

> Pse ne shqiptarve na ndodhin keto gjera?? A thua kemi munges krenarie dhe munges vetëbesimi si popull dhe lakmues te identiteteve te huaja.



Asimilimi i shqiptarve neper bote eshte nje fenomen i natyrshem. 

E di ti qe kur dolen shqiptaret per here te pare neper bote, shume veta se dinin ku bie shqiperia, kujtonim se ishim njerez qe vinin nga mali, njerez te eger.Arsimilim tregoi qe jemi komb qe dime te pershtatemi dhe dime te integrohemi, jo injorant.
Ka shume veta qe jetojne me vite jashte atdheut dhe vetem dy fjale dine dhe  marri femijet e tyre neper doktor dhe zyra. Po kesaj cfare i thu ti lol ???????
Perderisa ti si individ vendos qe te jetosh, te ndertosh jeten tende ne nje vend te huaj do pershtatesh, do intigrohesh dhe traditat do s'buten pak ose kthehu ne shqiperi .
Getot qe krijohen , vecimi nga vendasit sjell urrejtje per njeri tjetrin dhe ngjarje ekstreme.Kinez, turq ,rus etj. 

Femijet e emigrantve rriten mes dy gjuheve. Pjesen me te madhe te dites e kalojne ne kopesht apo shkolla , pra flasin gjuhen e vendit ku jetojne. Normal qe do kene deficite ne gjuhen shqipe.


Pastaj jane raste ekstreme kur femijet e emigrantve nuk flasin asnje llafe shqip,vijne nga familje qe jo se nuk jane atdhedashes ,por eshte nje lloje krenaria qe jetojne jashte  :ngerdheshje: . Munges informacioni  :shkelje syri:

----------

